
The Life-Saving Car Technology No One Wants - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-08-12/why-are-cars-still-so-dangerous-to-pedestrians
======
weatherman2
I'm fairly convinced that the safety features that have been making the A
pillars and C pillars of passenger cars thicker in recent years have heavily
contributed to the trend of greater pedestrian deaths. Visibility on new cars
is worse than it's ever been in my lifetime.

~~~
johnwalkr
I recently drove a Daihatsu Tanto [1], it has 2 thin a-pillars on each side,
with glass in between. It looks strange but the visibility is so much better!

Certain types of intersections are especially deadly, where at normal speeds
an approaching cyclist can be obscured by the a-pillar for some seconds.[2]

1\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daihatsu_Tanto](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daihatsu_Tanto)

2\. [http://singletrackworld.com/2018/01/collision-course-why-
thi...](http://singletrackworld.com/2018/01/collision-course-why-this-type-of-
road-junction-will-keep-killing-cyclists/)

------
nikau
Shocking discovery - people don't care about other people.

